# new shocks for eibachs?



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

I have a 14 2LT with the RS package and have some 18" wheels on the way, I would like to get some Eibachs (pn38149.140) for her. My questions are, has anyone had it not drop the stated 1.2" up front as some have had with other kits? Also, being the RS package, do I need to up grade the shocks when I do this? If I do, any recommendations on shocks?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

KONI OR BILSTEIN. Do you have to ....no..... is it in your best interest .....YES!


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

I've got a 2014 as well on the eibach springs without doing the struts and what not, I'm very happy with them and have no complaints they dropped my Eco roughly 1.2-1.4 (The Ecos sit a little lower already) but like he said it's not a bad idea to get them done yet if the thought of coilovers ever crossed you're mind like they did mine I wouldn't even worry about upgrading the other stuff with the springs because you'll be replacing it twice.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Slammed is correct, but also if you're doing shocks and springs all around, you're not that far from buying billstien coil overs.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

^ For sure... Even a set of Ksports aren't bad either those run around 800


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

The only point of doing coilovers on the bilstein is to adjust ride height theres no camber caster adjustment so unless you plan on tracking the car at least once a month. You might think your willing to adjust ride height in the begining but trust me it gets old fast...After the third time I said f it on my cobalt.


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

This car won't be seeing any track days, just looking to get rid of the awful 3" tire-fender gap, stick to the road better, and cancel out as much body roll as possible (within reason).


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

was just looking at the bilstein page, what are they meaning with "standard suspension" vs "without IDS suspension"?


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

Disregard the last comment.. I found out... the B6 is for non-lowered set ups and the B8 is for coil set up. Now, to just price everything and see if it is cost effective to get the Eibachs and Billstein B8's or to just get the B14 kit..


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

so would these be good for stock ride height? I want better handling and a good ride. I know that stiffer shocks will give better handling and take away from the ride ( i am fine with this ) i would like adjustable shocks but thats later 

these are good yes? for stock setup?
Bilstein®B6 Series Havy Duty Shocks


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

My 1LT dropped roughly 1.5-1.8 inches with Eibachs. Been going for a little over 10k on them and the shocks still seem to be going good, but the rear feels bouncy at times on the highway. Most likely going with Ksports this spring


----------



## Jewwhitecruze (Oct 3, 2015)

so this may be a dumb questin... But if i already have Eibachs pro kit, will BILSTEIN shocks lower it more or are they more for just ride handling? trying to learn...


----------



## BoostedBowtie (Apr 25, 2016)

Jewwhitecruze said:


> so this may be a dumb questin... But if i already have Eibachs pro kit, will BILSTEIN shocks lower it more or are they more for just ride handling? trying to learn...


The shocks will just smoothe out the ride. Won't lower it any more.


----------

